# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Emmerdaleâs Cain Dingle to join Coronation Street

## lizann

Jeff Hordley, who played Emmerdaleâs bad boy Cain Dingle, is set to join Coronation Street.  He is to play a character who has a connection to Carla Connor

Jeffâs real-life wife, Zoe previously played Casey, Claire Peacock's crazy friend/stalker.

But what is his character's connection to Carla Connor????

Source Digital Spy Forums

----------


## Perdita

I think he looks a bit more tidy these day than he did in his Emmerdale days, I thought he was horrible looking. I hope he does not play the same thug in Corrie as he did in Emmerdale, otherwise we are having another Clare as in Hollyoaks/EE.  :Angry:

----------


## Katy

he has done The Royal in between i think or is doing the Royal (not too sure as i dont watch it) where he played a nice guy. I think he is actually a Mancunian.

----------


## Abbie

It will be werid to watch him in corrie,  :Ponder:  Carla Connor?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im sure i remember reading this a while ago

----------


## Katy

i was thinking this as well it was around the time his wife got the part in the show and it was rubbish. We never knoe though that was nearly a year ago. 

and i was right juts wikipedia his name and he is a Mancunaian hes from Oldham and is currently a DJ on Revolution Local radio. Could be rubbish but you never know.

----------


## Bryan

maybe he's Carla's brother whos been in prison for armed robbery? maybe he can reveal some of Carla's past secrets

----------


## Perdita

> maybe he's Carla's brother whos been in prison for armed robbery? maybe he can reveal some of Carla's past secrets


I hope not, not another one with a dodgy past  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bryan

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> maybe he's Carla's brother whos been in prison for armed robbery? maybe he can reveal some of Carla's past secrets
> 
> 
> I hope not, not another one with a dodgy past


well from what i gather she had a rags to riches story, coming from a council estate and landing on her feet when she meet Paul. would be interesting to see why Carla is so cold and defensive, what makes her etc, and who the REAL Carla is. 

this is how they're going to have to take the character, becuase once Liam is gone she'll need more of a reason to stay on the street

----------


## tammyy2j

> Carla's an absolutely fantastic character. Will we learn anything more about her background? Maybe her brother will emerge from prison?
> "We may get a glimpse into Carla's background and the possibility of her brother popping up some time is always there. But her present is set to prove just as interesting as her past. Her desire for Liam and life with Tony has set her on a dangerous course and she'll have to be at her best to avoid a collision. But Carla's sharp and more than capable of sidestepping trouble should she need to. But as always with Carla - if a few people get hurt en route... then so be it.


Maybe he is the brother

----------


## tammyy2j

News reports suggesting that former Emmerdale actor Jeff Hordley has landed a role in Coronation Street are NOT true.

----------

